# Painting my indoor Guinea pig house.



## Siharv (May 20, 2017)

My guinea pigs have the run of the front room. I have built them a bedroom lol. Is it ok to paint the outside with acrylic paint?


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

That's a good question .  In afraid I don't know. I would try asking in the small pets section and see if you get more answers.

or try the guinea pig forum

https://www.theguineapigforum.co.uk/


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I'd have a look here
http://www.lakelandpaints.co.uk/?sl=en
I have no affiliation with them, i needed a safe paint because of my birds and my hatred of stinky paint LOL


----------

